# Open a gun shop



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Is opening a gun shop a bad idea?

When I lived in SC I bought all my guns from a guy that ran a basic no frills gun shop. He sold x% above his cost.

I was thinking about doing the same thing.

A friend of mine is a gun collector and he will be my partner in this.

What do you think?


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

I know a person who did that and makes some money selling guns and ammo. I also know someone who lost their FFL because the ATF deliberately set them up for an illegal sale, according to witnesses it was a set-up.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Opening a new business is always risky. Never gamble with more than you can afford to loose.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

do it as a side thing

the gun shop in town is a retired plumber and his son started up as the old man was retiring he had a building from his plumbing business that they slowly transitioned so now the whole thing is gun shop and store room it started with a tiny shop just inside the front door and has expanded about every 2 years.

working people can get to your store while they are off work , people not working don't have money to spend or shouldn't yes the 2nd shift guys well they can come on Saturday and give you their money.

they are open 6-8pm Tuesday -Friday and 9-4 Saturday the son works his day job , goes home gets supper and is at the shop about 5:30 , it opens at 6 , they take turns staffing it.

you need to sell a lot of guns if it is your main gig , you can sell almost as many guns in 2 hours a day if you have a good shop it will be people for 2 hours buying what they need then then you close.

only other issue is getting stock right now especially ammo is a little difficult very hit or miss.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> retired plumber


Funny - My partner is a plumber

I am retired


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Gun stores are closing up shop all around me , 4 since June the places that are staying open are the larger sport shops they sell fishing hunting camping supply’s . 
My buddy’s sister has a gun shop 25yard 20 lane indoor range and she opens up for police
shoots twice a week , they are the only customers that can get ammo . 
She has a 35’ gun case and rack behind it that has been empty for a year and a half . 
But I wish you well .


----------



## Snowfan (Nov 6, 2011)

Would there be a gunsmith to offer service and advice?


----------



## Macrocarpus (Jan 30, 2018)

If you know all the law and have the time and money for overhead it is like opening any other business. Sales may be slow unless you are in an area where hunters and sport shooters abound. Then there is the matter of stock---what will you sell? Just guns and ammo?: What about reloading equipment and skeet gear? Targets? Deer or bear stands? Can you arrange a contact that will allow you to sell guided hunts? Any competition around?

Do you have a ready wholesale source for the goods you want to sell? Is there enough money in the community to make a gun store viable? Who will run the place?


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Snowfan said:


> Would there be a gunsmith to offer service and advice?


I don't think so


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

HDRider said:


> Funny - My partner is a plumber
> 
> I am retired


whatever you do start small and grow it organically. learn what people are looking for in your area. you don't need to try to be everything to every body. maybe reloading is your thing you keep primers and powder and order what people want and have them pay for it when they order it then you know they are coming back for it. 

too many people taking loans and trying to pay them back , start small , start with a small space put what you make into more stock and the business. 

your retired don't try to make it a full time job , try and make it work for you and it is ok to take a holiday off just post a sign a couple weeks in advanced you will be closed 4th of July please get your ammo in advance as we want to be out shooting with our families too celebrating our independence. 

one of the coolest little gun shops in Southern Wisconsin is Dam Road Gun shop in Delavan WI the place is a small building next tot eh owners house in the country on Dam Road which starts at the Dam.

every inch including the ceiling is covered in product , yes even the back of the door , you can get about 4 people in there before is starts getting crowded and you hear hey , grab me a xyz and they grab it and pass it across the shop.

you go in there tell him what your looking for and he will disappear down a ladder like stairs int eh back room into the cellar and come back up with a few boxes with guns in them

run the place like your on the Dave Ramsy plan
know what your monthly electric and rent and other cost will be 
don't take any money out of the business till you have 3 months operating expenses saved , put 50% of the profits in growing the business at least for a few years.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

HDRider said:


> Is opening a gun shop a bad idea?
> 
> What do you think?


Bad for some, good for others. Do your homework first, then do it a second time to get it closer to right. If you need help, feel free to ask me.

Jeff


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

weaselfire said:


> Bad for some, good for others. Do your homework first, then do it a second time to get it closer to right. If you need help, feel free to ask me.
> 
> Jeff


Do you own a gun shop?


----------



## The girl (Aug 11, 2021)

Perhaps you should start with a FFL. Do transfers and help people locate a fire arm of their liking. Low overhead, get established. You control the situation, by controlling who comes in.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I've known several folks who got their FFL and made fair money doing transfers at estate sales and gun auctions, etc. Almost no overhead and it is all profit.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

To justify having yourself or others work there you need to be making enough money to pay yourself reasonable wages, plus cover all the shop overhead. Further, what's the point of being in any kind of business if it's not for profit? May as well try to make a bunch of money it you're going to take the risk and put forth the effort.

To make money in a gun shop you need to turn some serious volume. You're not going to make is selling a few $500 guns every week, probably only a 10% margin on those sales at best. You need a pretty decent inventory so people will come in and look, and hope something tickles them enough to make a purchase. You could pretty easily have $250-500k in inventory (in a small shop) when you consider a bunch of guns, ammo, optics and accessories. You don't want to be borrowing this money, because as noted above the margins aren't that good, you can't afford to be paying interest. A shop near me that does very well sells 50-60 guns daily, so a significant volume of business is possible.

Everything in the store also needs to be on the internet at all times for sale. This broadens your potential buyer base immensely. You could stock a few, but I would not try to get down in the trenches competing against the farm stores, etc. selling Savage bolt actions, Remington 870's, Mossbergs, cheap AR-15's, etc. Higher quality, expensive guns fetch a lot more money with each sale, and you'd never be able to match the farm store prices anyway. When word gets out that you have a quality inventory of nice stuff, gun guys will find you.

Best of luck if you pursue this. I think it's a real interesting business and have toyed with the idea also.


----------



## weaselfire (Feb 7, 2018)

HDRider said:


> Do you own a gun shop?


Gunsmith. Same legalities and most of the same issues.

Jeff


----------

